
Most images of black holes are illustrations - jswt001
https://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2018/1/8/16822272/black-hole-looks-like-what/
======
throwaway7645
Yea...not in the visible spectrum, so you have to be imaginative. Famous
theoretical physicist kip Thorne (expert on black holes) uses Mathematica to
take an image of space and use the equations for black holes to warp the
images used for things like the Interstellar movie.

